# Whittaker Creek Yacht Harbor Charters



## boydgatlin (Apr 20, 2003)

Anybody every chartered from Whittaker Creek Yacht Harbor at Oriental, NC? If so, I''d appreciate any comments, pro or con, you might have. They have a very nice web site, but have not been very responsive to my attempts to schedule a bareboat charter. Thanks.


----------

